

How strict are you regarding test coverage when you're building an MVP? - MrMike

What&#x27;s your philosophy on test coverage while building out your MVP (aka prototype&#x2F;alpha&#x2F;v1 or whatever you prefer to call it)?
======
arisAlexis
I write integration tests so I know when something is seriously f __* up but I
don 't try to have unit tests for everything. If the startup goes well someone
will be dedicated to that in the future.

